# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Verslappende Erectie

## svennie

Wanneer ik mijn vrouw oraal bevredig, valt de erectie helemaal weg.
Na een minuut of 20 lukt het dan weer wel om een erectie te krijgen.
Hoe kan dit, wat is hier aan te doen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hi!

Hier zijn meerdere redenen voor te bedenken, ten eerste misschien je leeftijd? Weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar dat kan in het geval van een erectie best een rol spelen. Misschien dat het geile gevoel afzakt wanneer je enkel met je vrouw bezig bent, misschien tijdens het orale spel aan standje 69 denken, dan worden jullie beide gestimuleerd, en heb je kans dat je erectie niet verslapt. Of een viagrapil maar dan zou ik als eerst naar de huisarts toegaan, dit onderwerp is tegenwoordig geen taboe meer bij huisartsen, en ze kunnen je ook prima helpen!

Succes!

----------


## svennie

Mijn leeftijd is 58.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Je leeftijd zou hier dus best een rol bij kunnen spelen, bij de ene man begint het eerder dan bij de andere.
Heb je mn tips al geprobeerd? Werkte dr iets van? Naar de huisarts gaan kan natuurlijk ook altijd!

Groetjes

----------


## svennie

Ja, viagra helpt wel en soms niet. Ik kan met mijn huisarts niet echt goed praten, helaas.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vervelend dat je niet goed met je huisarts kunt praten. Dat heb ik met sommige huisartsen ook, en ik kan enkel goed praten met mn echte eigen huisarts, maar die is er dan vaak niet, en dan krijg je weer zo'n irritante stageloper ofso...

Al eens gedacht aan veranderen van huisarts? En anders toch maar een poging wagen...

Succes! Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Op deze site staan de prijzen: http://www.altijd.harde.erectie.euro.be.tt/
Denk niet dat ze in een shop te koop zijn, maar weet dat natuurlijk niet zeker, hij is wel behoorlijk prijzig, mja ach als het echt zo goed werkt? Ik neem zelf aan dat je de ring in slappe toestand moet omdoen, net zoals gewone cockrings/bandjes. Vind dat er altijd eng uitzien, na de seks de ring eraf halen ziet er zoo pijnlijk uit ene bal erdoorheen andere erdoorheen voila! Blij dat ik geen man ben  :Smile:  Het blijkt overigens helemaal niet pijnlijk te zijn hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  Posttt zou je de rest kunnen vertellen omtrent het gebruik!

----------


## sietske763

@iedereen,
de ring is al voor 100 euro te verkrijgen in de goede sex winkels, dus 100 euro goedkoper,
ze verkopen ook meerdere ruberen ringen die varieren van 7 tot 20 euro.
gespecialiseerde vakkundige medewerkers adviseren eerst een rubberen ring, omdat dat bijna altijd al goed bevalt en dus een koopje is....
de verstelbare rubberen ring is volgens hun de makkelijkste omdat je dan nog niets hoeft op te meten en de ring gewoon zo stelt dat ie strak genoeg zit.
dus echt geen dure dingen van internetlinks kopen!!!!!

----------


## tangojazz

Svennie 58 jaar oud. Ga hiermee naar een mannen kliniek. Het kan heel goed zijn dat de testosteron spiegel verlaagd is. En dat is heel eenvoudig te verhelpen. De vraag is ook of er sprake is van medicijn gebruik dat testosteron remt

----------


## robin391

Vigrax erectiepillen - http://vigrax.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## natuurzorg

Granaatappel is beschoud door de uitvinder van viagra zelf als de beste natuurlijke oplossing voor erectieproblemen. Een super granaatappel Elixir kan je hier vinden: Het is echt een super product! Zeer geconcentreerd. http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/ge...r-jacob-s.html

----------


## Alex

Ik zie een hoop sites voorbij komen welke allerlei middeltjes aanbieden. Kijk voor advies omtrent erectiestoornissen eens op deze site van een seksuoloog: http://www.erectieproblemenoplossen.com/

----------

